# 370 litre crypt-only



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

For all you cryptophiles...


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

How do you take such nice pictures through the glass??


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

My guess is a very nice lens.


----------



## chris_todd (Dec 18, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Do you have any full-tank shots? Which crypts do you have in there? I see wendtii (brown, I think), and I think c. parva (or is it willissii?). Is that c. spiralis or balansae in the background?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Amazing tank, really looks natural for me. Would be interesting seeing a full view of that crypt jungle.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Very nice tank! It looks like a big one. 75 gallons? 100 gallons? How much light?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice George ! I'm really enjoying the last photograph.


----------

